# About going from EMT B to Paramedic and beyond



## spraded (Feb 15, 2011)

Im looking at a community college program that allows me to get my EMT B in one semester and then go after my Paramedic (almost two years for this). Right now I'm making almost $10/hour as a patient transporter. 

Should I expect more as a EMT B? In Florida? How are the job prospects? Do they work for the hospital? Im not necessarily looking for 911 calls, more so than with patient interaction(i.e. working in the ER). Is this possible?

Would appreciate if you can answer any of the questions.


----------



## Adz (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't know about the pay rates but you would probably have to work nights, part-time, or PRN to go to a community college program and work at the same time.


----------



## EMSrush (Feb 15, 2011)

Not necessarily, although overtime hours can add up quickly when and if they are available.


----------



## spraded (Feb 17, 2011)

Bump

In case it wasnt clear in the OP, how hard is it to find a job in the ER as a PARAMEDIC. Obviously, I dont expect that as a EMT B.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 17, 2011)

holydog said:


> Bump
> 
> In case it wasnt clear in the OP, how hard is it to find a job in the ER as a PARAMEDIC. Obviously, I dont expect that as a EMT B.



Like most things, it depends on where you are at.

But like most good employers, the better the place is to work at, the harder it is to get a job there.

Also be aware most hospitals do not utilize medics in the full capacity.


----------



## byoung57 (Feb 20, 2011)

Depending upon the type of service and area of the state in which you are working, this sound about average.  I would strongly encourage you to continue your education to the paramedic certification.  Jobs are plentiful and the pay, although not great, is better.

Bill


----------



## spraded (Feb 23, 2011)

*Thank you*

Im now looking at a program that takes roughly 5 months, meeting once a week, for my EMT-B. Is this a good idea? They mention that there is roughly 100 hours out of 152 in field training. 

After completing this, I will go after my Paramedic cert. It will take 13 months long, once again meeting one per week.


----------



## PHRNJAK (Feb 23, 2011)

I can speak for my area of Pennsylvania only. They do hire EMT's in the ER and their title would be a ER or ED tech. The pay around here for ED techs is similar to that of a CNA in the hospital. Maybe florida is similar.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 23, 2011)

holydog said:


> Im now looking at a program that takes roughly 5 months, meeting once a week, for my EMT-B. Is this a good idea? They mention that there is roughly 100 hours out of 152 in field training.
> 
> After completing this, I will go after my Paramedic cert. It will take 13 months long, once again meeting one per week.



Mine in michigan was 3 days a week at night. And 60 hours of clinicals. That's all that was state mandated. Soo...that seems like extra work. 

But I am not sure what Floridas requirements are.


----------



## terrible one (Feb 24, 2011)

byoung57 said:


> Jobs are plentiful and the pay, although not great, is better.
> 
> Bill



* depends on your location. In CA it is extremely hard to find a job right now as a paramedic. I believe FL is difficult as well, but before pursing 2 years of education you might want to talk to people in the field about the job market, and pay as it ranges quite dramatically from state to state.


----------



## Macgyvermedic (Feb 24, 2011)

I know here in Southwest Michigan there happens to be a shortage of medics. As far as pay goes, 15 an hour is usually starting, I personally have been at it for 3 years and make 20 and some change and hour. Hope this is helpful. 


Updated via the Death Star control module.


----------



## spraded (Mar 31, 2011)

anybody have anything else to add?


----------

